# Kodak EasyShare C330



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Help!

I have this camera which I cannot get a macro lens for (I spoke with Kodak).

I have not been able to find a magnifying glass in a nearby store yet. 

I can take a picture of my tanks. 

But I cannot take close up shots of fish, plants or details in my tanks. 
The pictures go blurry. 

Help!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Got the magnifying glass. Wal*Mart for everything :smile:

Now I just need to wait for my son to bring home the digital camera that he borrowed for the yearbook club. 

I keep reading and re-reading the stickies. 

Hope I can do this. 

Niko's photographs are just amazing! 

I know I will never be able to take photos like that, but would like to at least make the attempt.


----------

